# Drying Wood in the Microwave



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

be careful!
watch the microwave all the time!
if you heat it up to long it can start burning.
the outcomming steam is hot.

you are done if the bag dont fill up anymore with steam.






Have a nice day,

geko


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for showing that, Geko. Really nice video demo. Enjoyed watching it!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

How long do you heat it for for each time? And what temp? Low, med, high?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Ive done this more than a few times. Here are some pointers:

* micro at highest effect, mine is 900w.

* Use a scale, kitchen scale that shows grams is good enough.

* Start with 1 min. if you go with 2 min that work too. Stil start with 1 and touch the wood. If you burn your fingers, its too long.

* Smaller sticks will catch fire faster then thicker sticks. Stick will start burning from the inside on the ends. Smallest diameter dries fist and burns first. If you have spots afther twigs they are prone to burn too.

* I dont use a bag so i can better see the stick while its in the microoven. Allways watch your stick while microing it.

* There will be water wapour comming out of the ends of your stick at first, dont mistake it for smoke.

* If it catch fire the smoke will blow out of the micro and you smell it very fast. Stop the microoven and toss the fork in a bucket of water or in the sink, cover it with water and let it stay there for a while. When its safe to pick up throw it away, its ruined! For fun you can brake it too see where i cought fire,,,,,,and then go.....shit!

In the beginning the wight will drop fast, 20gr/2min for a 500-700 gr stick, of maple, It might take som time get the wood is warm enough. Water will dripp from the ends if the wood is green.

i use a plate so i can see condensation when the steam is gone.

i can go 3x2 min with 5 min brake between. when the weight drops to 5gr pr nuking i go down to 1 min, when its kinda stops i eventually use 30 sec. for a few rounds before im done. Important to register weight so you know when its starts to dry up. You should be able to handle it with care else its too hot. total rounds probably 15-30 with different settings. Better to be on the safe side than burn down your house.

/Uba


----------

